# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Για δυνατους λυτες (φωτογραφιζω εσενα jk21)

## oasis

Νερο με οζον κανει να πινουν τα κατοικιδια μας? μην με ανατρξετε στις οδηγιες της συσκευης. εχουμε παρει τρια μηχανηματα πανομοιοτυπα απο διαφορετικο εισαγωγεα και εχουν ολα διαφορετικη τιμη και διαφορετικες οδηγιες χρησης.

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ εχω ακουσει καλα λογια αν θυμαμαι σωστα σε καποιο σεμιναριο για πουλια που ειχα παρευρεθει.δεν εχω προσωπικη εμπειρια και δεν το θυμαμαι καλα πληρως το θεμα..νομιζω μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει και για καθαριοτητα στην εκτροφη.πιστευω καποιος θα μπορει να μας πει περισσοτερα ....δεν εννοω τον γνωστο γιατρο που βγαζει ο λαζοπουλος με τις  <<  σπεσιαλ>>  :Evilgrin0010:   ατακες!

----------

